# Where to buy B&W line art vehicle plastisol transfers



## Elsea (May 31, 2008)

I have been searching for a company that has B&W line art vehicle plastisol transfers for sale. I want to incorporate these into my t shirt business. I have used them in the past and they save a lot of time. If anyone has any information and would share it I would much appreciate it.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

This question is very confusing , which explains why no one has answered yet. Can you be more specific?


Blood, Sweat, and Vinyl Cutters!


----------



## Elsea (May 31, 2008)

The transfer is basic print (black only) to give the outline of vehicle with windows, lights, mirrors, grills, etc.The details are added with the airbrush to customize per customers specs. A plastisol transfer, black ink only, a variety of vehicles that are line art only, minimum detail.


----------

